# Slow Burning - Melodic Chord Embellishments



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for that, Robert.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Actually, I posted a question on the Youtube channel version of the video, but will post it here as well.

I can see the intervals within the chords, but have a question about playing 3rd.'s or 6th.'s or any two notes in an interval against a chord backing.

If I am playing within a certain key, let's say G, and want to play 3rd.'s (for example) that will fit, will I get always get something that 'fits'/sounds 'right' if I take each note that is in the key/scale of G and add a 3rd. to that? I am uncertain about how to move around the neck playing intervals that work for the given key.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Geert, yes. That's called harmonizing a scale. For example, in key of G, here are 3rds:


GB
AC
BD
CE
DF#
EG
F#A
Those are all the 3rds in the G major scale. Makes sense?


----------

